# I need these brackets for a craftsman deck



## RonnieT (May 24, 2020)

I need these 2 front deck brackets so I can use a deck to fit on my gt18. Anyone have these they would sell?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

IF no one has 'em. They are simple enough to fabricate either yourself or a small shop. The looped threaded U-bolts are typically found at a tractor supply store or Menards or an ACE Hardware. Get the ones in stainless and not the cheap zinc. 

ALSO, I see some sort of stamped numbers on these brackets. Can't make them out. Could you post the numbers please?


----------



## RonnieT (May 24, 2020)

Yes I could make them but trying to make them and not having one as a pattern, A little off and could not cut or not go up and down correctly. they are 2 piece and have an angle to the bend on them. I got the pictures off the internet that had been sold.
I am trying to use a Deck that came from a GT600 that have a vertical shaft engine as it looks very close to the one I actually need but it has different mounting hook up on it and spring loaded idlers but the deck shell appear to be the correct profile and dimensions plus there are a few factory holes in it that are for using on the GT18 brackets.
part numbers are
*105460X 105458X 105461X 105459X 105435X for the L and R inner and outer brackets and the spacer and 105435X for the pins*


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Some of the parts are available here: However, for the parts not available, do take note of their other part numbers to search the internet. You may find all of them around the web.

https://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Inner-Brkt-Rh-Gt/105460X/2409511

https://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Bracket/105458X/3086406

https://www.repairclinic.com/PartDe...138568?replacedManufacturerPartNumber=105461X

https://www.repairclinic.com/PartDe...438226?replacedManufacturerPartNumber=105435X


----------

